# More peeing & squatting but NOT UTI



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Milo is 6.5 months old and last week was observed squatting more than usual after peeing. So we thought she was about to have a UTI but she is quiet in her crate and sleeps the night, no accidents in house. It is only when she goes out and pees that she squats a few more times (2-4x) more after the "real" pee and either nothing or a trickle comes out. She also does this at the usual park we go to. Friday, we took her to be checked and no discharges and vulva looks normal. Took urine sample to vet on Saturday and today we got a call that urinalysis came back normal. The vet said she may just start marking territory or the very early stages of coming into heat. 

Has anyone experienced this with their female Vs at this age? There are recent posts with photos but Milo's parts aren't swollen or enlarged at all. Could she be marking her familiar spots? (I thought only males did that!)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

As long as she is healthy, then I would put it down to scent spreading. Zsa Zsa is a spayed female and marks everywhere. She will also have a pee, then dribble bits out here and there. Perhaps the last bits have a stronger scent...


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza is a marker too, she's in heat right now so she marks even more but any other time she will have about 2 normal pees then she will do it at least another 5-6 times on the walks. I have to say though I see this behaviour more on regular ground than on strange grounds. You shouldn't worry about it since you know she doesn't have a UTI. 
Just a side note, Elza came into heat at 6.5 months old. One day my other half got up and she was bleeding. I didn't expect it at all and I'm sure she was swollen already but we just never thought it would happen so early and missed all the signs. Second time it was pretty obvious and she's a different dog. If I let her she would mark the ground every 10 meters.


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you Ozkar and adrino. I didn't realize females do scent spreading as well. I won't worry about it then.


----------

